# lap dances



## Ender (Sep 18, 2003)

can you believe they outlawed lap dances in the city of LA???

damn liberals wanna control everything!*L


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2003)

I read something about similar stuff in my area.  In Buffalo, topless is the limit, and the contact rules very strict.  Across the river in Ft. Erie, they are fully dude with more relaxed contact rules. Needless to say, the Canadians have the higher trafficed business's.  There are even several clubs for the ladies there, which have never seemed to pan out in NY.  Maybe its the whole "Can see more at the beach" concept?

heh.


----------



## Eggman (Sep 18, 2003)

come to miami then, full nudity and full friction.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eggman _
> *come to miami then, full nudity and full friction. *



If wasn't pasty white and allergic to the sun, I'd say that's it I'm movin. Oh yeah, there are those pesky hurricanes too.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> * Across the river in Ft. Erie, they are fully dude with more relaxed contact rules.  *



ACK! FULLY DUDE! GROSS!   :barf: 



 :rofl:


----------



## Eggman (Sep 18, 2003)

seems more like NC is having the hurricane problems unless you are talking about the college team.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like you floridians just got lucky and dodged a two state wide bullet with 100+mph winds.


----------



## Elfan (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.zbone.com/zone/p-news96.htm



> SAN FRANCISCO (Reuter) - Nude dancers at a San Francisco club voted Thursday on whether to become the only "exotic dancers'' in the nation to belong to a union. Ninety-seven employees of the "Lusty Lady'' club in San Francisco's North Beach district were eligible to take part in the National Labor Relations Board election on union representation, union officials said.



Somewhat old news.  Interersting recent piece on this at The Nation: http://www.thenation.com/doc.mhtml?i=20030421&s=cooper


----------



## Ender (Sep 18, 2003)

*l..this should send the Dems into a tailspin...unions vs. strippers!*L


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eggman _
> *come to miami then, full nudity and full friction. *



Geez. Around here it's only topless. That is except for that one place   but it's closed down now. They had some little extra problems.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 19, 2003)

Lapdances! Come to Canada!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 19, 2003)

Exotic dancers in the union?  Man, I hope they go on strike.  That's one picket line I'd love to see.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Jay Leno has been going on about this for a while now.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Eggman
> *come to miami then, full nudity and full friction. *



hrm...maybe the next IKC should be held in Miami....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hrm...maybe the next IKC should be held in Miami....:shrug: *



*drags you by your scruff*...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **drags you by your scruff*... *



ack....at least I didn't say Ft. Erie!  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *ack....at least I didn't say Ft. Erie!  :rofl: *



Oh lord. .the things that happen in Ft. Erie.........


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...I don't wanna know...well...maybe...


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hrm...maybe the next IKC should be held in Miami....:shrug: *


Why? You're too young to get it.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I don't wanna know...well...maybe...  *


No, you don't.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...only gotta be 18 to party, twenty-one to drink.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I don't wanna know...well...maybe...  *



*pleads the fifth.. *or was that drink the fifth


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **pleads the fifth.. *or was that drink the fifth  *



...a fifth of what.......?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...a fifth of what.......?   *



Something I cant' even pronounce 

'sides Lap dancing can be quite entertaining.. errr so I hear..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *'sides Lap dancing can be quite entertaining.. errr so I hear.. *



me too.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Something I cant' even pronounce
> 
> 'sides Lap dancing can be quite entertaining.. errr so I hear.. *


I like being entertained.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

"A Lap Dance is So Much Better when The Stripper is Crying" by the Bloodhound Gang.


Enough said.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...hrm...maybe that's why "Everybody's Always Pickin' On Me"....


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...hrm...maybe that's why "Everybody's Always Pickin' On Me".... *


No,it's because you are gof y looking and too young to get in where the rest of us can go.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *No,it's because you are gof y looking and too young to get in where the rest of us can go. *



...yeah...so what if I am goofy looking...?  :waah:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eggman _
> *come to miami then, full nudity and full friction. *


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

> Lap-dancing a no-no in LA
> Posted Wed, 17 Sep 2003
> 
> The US city of Los Angeles on Tuesday approved tough new laws banning the practice of "lap dancing" by strippers in the city's girlie bars, sparking outrage in the skin business.
> ...



Thats nuts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

*WARNING: Somewhat Explicit*






> Sex Work Cyber Resource & Support Center
> Promoting Intimacy and Positive, Healthy, Consenting Adult Sexuality
> Montreal Canada Report
> Beautiful & Intelligent French Canadian Women
> ...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

1.83 meters?!?!?...the hell is the fun in that?!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 21, 2003)

that ordinance is crazy nuts!

where'll we take the guys when they turn 18??


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

certainly not LA!!  :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

I've got a couple of posts on my other board concerning strange laws, and sex laws.  Tons of weird stuff out there.

Of course, on a slightly related note...while doing the digging for this info, I found a post on Rec.Martial-Arts by a former member...yes, Lap Dancing and RMA have a history together.... ..I am so not surprised.  heh.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

I found that Ontario made LD illegal several years ago.... I thought it had been overturned, but I'm unable to locate the confirmation.

Personally, I don't get the big deal...but hey, I also don't frequent the places myself. 




> Is Lap Dancing Legal?
> More Raids
> Owners Want to Regulate Clubs
> Bumped from Her Right to Grind
> ...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Personally, I don't get the big deal...but hey, I also don't frequent the places myself. *



....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *.... *



Nope, seriously.  Last time I was in one, my GF gave a better show...I kept telling her "put your shirt back on, they'll charge you for working here".

honest.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

I was in Montreal over the summer, and walked past many many places advertising $10 lap dances. One even promised a _danse a lit_ (bed dance)!?!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *I kept telling her "put your shirt back on, they'll charge you for working here". *



my kinda woman.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

Quebec is different.  I've heard that prostitution is legal there, though I haven't bothered to really verify it.  I have noticed a different attitude by those from that province though.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Nope, seriously.  Last time I was in one, my GF gave a better show...I kept telling her "put your shirt back on, they'll charge you for working here".*



Damn I see you got on the right boat.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *Damn I see you got on the right boat. *



..when's the next one leave?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..when's the next one leave?   *



For me, It's too late for that boat.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *For me, It's too late for that boat. *



..or in Tess's case...you could always take the underwater train..


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..or in Tess's case...you could always take the underwater train.. *




Only if there's a chunnel on the route of his journey mind you ....

*pinches*


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I was in Montreal over the summer, and walked past many many places advertising $10 lap dances. One even promised a danse a lit (bed dance)!?! *



I saw a place like this when I was in Montreal three years ago.  It was in St Catherine's, I believe, and I think it was called Le Grand Prix.  The "bed dance" evidently involves 2 or more women on a bed while you watch.  You are not allowed on the bed, but instead sit on a chair next to it (or so I'm told).

One thing I will tell you is that the clubs in Montreal are very different than the ones in the states -- quite a bit more liberal in what is allowed, and the women seemed VERY aggressive when performing and dancing.  Oddly enough, they cannot come up to you and ask for a dance, you have to approach them -- evidently otherwise it is viewed as solicitation.  The women also drink while "on duty" -- something I have never seen here in the northeast.  Some dancers also frown on tipping, which is odd compared to what I've seen here in the U.S. -- evidently in some places, more of the $10 goes to the lady than it does here.

Keep in mind also that the price is $10 Canadian, which is less in US $.  Canadian clubs also have good beer and decent food, and it is reasonably priced.  Evidently plenty of people go to Montreal strip clubs just to eat, drink and hang out, and consider the ladies a welcome bonus.  I went for a friend's bachelor party (we were on a Vermont fishing trip, and were told by our guides to go to Montreal for fun, as unfortunately there isn't much to do in St. Albans, VT), and out of 100 or so patrons, there were less than 10 that were getting dances, and a lot of people weren't even watching the stage show.  This was at maybe 10 o'clock or so.  There were also a higher percentage of female patrons than you would normally see here.

I had a friend in Montreal who told me that escort services are and have always been legal there, as long as it is done indoors (streetwalking IS illegal).  If that is the case (and I don't know if it still is, and really wouldn't care if it was), it wouldn't make sense to place limitations on lap dances.  I think the deal is that they are not limiting Montreal, but are limiting the rest of Canada.

And yes, the people of LA are crazy for this, and eventually it will cost them money.  I remember when Guliani tried to "clean up" NYC a few years back by removing the ladies and shops from Times Square.  If the city doesn't think they're losing money, they are very naive -- a lot of the shops made mucho $$$, and were more than happy to pay their share of taxes.  Now when you go to Times Square, you're greeted by Mickey Mouse and a %^&*%#@ $12 cheeseburger.


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> * Now when you go to Times Square, you're greeted by Mickey Mouse and a %^&*%#@ $12 cheeseburger. *



But you aren't bitter...!  (Heavy Sarcasm)


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *But you aren't bitter...!  (Heavy Sarcasm) *



I guess I didn't hide it too well, eh?


----------



## OULobo (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *I I remember when Guliani tried to "clean up" NYC a few years back by removing the ladies and shops from Times Square.  If the city doesn't think they're losing money, they are very naive -- a lot of the shops made mucho $$$, and were more than happy to pay their share of taxes.  Now when you go to Times Square, you're greeted by Mickey Mouse and a %^&*%#@ $12 cheeseburger. *



I remember before 9/11 when Guliani was closing the shops on Time Square and shipping all New York's homeless to New Jersey (which in my opinion is still New York). I think it was criminal to end peoples livelyhoods (even if ithose jobs were morally questionable) and export the city's problems to someone else's jurisdiciton. The worst part was watching this guy become uber-mayor just because he happened to be in office during the attacks. His performance as mayor during the attacks wasn't commendable, it was expected. All this from a guy who couldn't keep his stuff in his pants when he was married. I can't glorify an adulterer, who imposes his set of morals on everyone, but can't stand up to his own test of moral fortitude.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Quebec is different.  I've heard that prostitution is legal there, though I haven't bothered to really verify it.  I have noticed a different attitude by those from that province though. *



Prostitution is legal in Ontario, I think?

THis whole thing is friggin dumb. I think that Women should be outraged over this more then men. What they are saying by this law, women, is that you do not have the right to do what you want w/ your bodies. Women should have the right to do what they want with there bodies, as long as it isn't effecting the safety and lives of others. So soliciting prostitution on the street, or walking around the streets naked shouldn't be legal, but behind a closed door with age limit's, anything should go. If a woman wants to sell her body for profit, whether it's stripping or something else, she should have that right. Since when is it the governments responsability to tell women what they can or cannot do with their own bodies?

Urrrg.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2003)

As George Carlin said:

"Sellings Legal.  Sex is Legal.  So why isn't selling sex legal?"

I say, legalize it all, add a 'sin tax' just like booze n tobaccy, require regular health checks and licencing just like many other professions.

It would help the now bankrupt towns, cut back on some health issues, etc.


Escorts seem to be licenced in many parts of Canada... London Ontario for example seems to be a major center, they even have a web board for it there.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 24, 2003)

The only reason it has been illegal so long is the puritanistic belief system and the connotation of disease and crime associated with prostitution. Obviously the puritan thing is out, disease can be controlled and monitored, and just like bootlegging, if you legalize it there will be less criminal involvment. 

I agree, legalize it.


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

Kaith -

I couldn't agree more completely.  Prostitution is truly the world's oldest profession, and every attempt to ban it throughout history has failed.  It just goes underground and becomes more dangerous, as an illicit element has to be brought in to run it.  If you legalize it and regulate it, it will at least be safer, as some of the illicit element will have been removed.  

While there are those that disagree with the concept of prostitution on moral or religious grounds (and that's OK, nobody is forcing them to partake in the service even if it is legal -- I don't see vegetarians asking for a ban on all meat -- they would just rather not eat it, and that's fine, but nobody's taking away my cheeseburger...yet), a lot of people who may otherwise try it don't do it because it is not socially acceptable, and is potentially dangerous (again due to the illicit elements that are associated with it).  Think about it -- if one of your relatives was caught with a hooker, he'd be villified, but if someone told you that he was having a lapdance, he's just "good 'ole crazy uncle Wally."  The difference is that lapdances are more socially acceptable in most places, as well as legal (except in LA, of course ).  

As far as I'm concerned, as long as there are two consenting adults doing it in private, go for it.  Let's not waste anymore taxpayer dollars trying to stop it.  Let's use the money for something useful, like education.  it would be a novel idea.


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *The only reason it has been illegal so long is the puritanistic belief system and the connotation of disease and crime associated with prostitution. Obviously the puritan thing is out, disease can be controlled and monitored, and just like bootlegging, if you legalize it there will be less criminal involvment.
> 
> I agree, legalize it. *



It's amazing how many parallels can be drawn between prostitution and the quest to ban it and the whole prohibition movement.  People forget that prohibition, which was supposedly passed to reduce criminal and "immoral" activity, ultimately helped the development of organized crime.  When the speakeasies developed underground, they were supplied and protected by organized crime, members of which were actually glorified by the press due to their involvement.  The romanticization of the gangsters continued on until the St. Valentine's Day Massacre, the eventually killing off/jailing of most of the leading figures, and the subsequent repeal of prohibition.  But organized crime had already developed to the point that it would not go away, and at least part of the blame has to be shouldered by those in the Temperance Movement.  This should be taken to heart as a historical lesson by those who which to ban activities they perceive as "immoral", as the risk that develops when the activity is driven underground is often worse than the risk inherent in the activity in the first place.  

Looking at some of the music of today, you see the glorification of the "pimp" figure --  kind of makes you wonder if history will repeat itself.


----------

